# Lebron with a GW shot



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

Lebron Just Hit Your Game Winning Shot!

What Now Haters! What The **** Now!?


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

Talk **** Now Mother****ing Haters!!!!!! *****es


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

And don't discredit the shot just because it was against the Bobcats. They played a tough game tonight.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

And the trip-dip to go along with it, not a bad night.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

i can already tell you what the haters are going to say.

"big deal so he has one in his entire career"

nothing will ever satisfy them.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

in OT vs Bobcats.

LEBRON ISNT CLUTCH!


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

Hahaha was waiting for this thread to be made..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

..

He's still not as tall as Shaq. So suck a duck.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*



CiMa said:


> i can already tell you what the haters are going to say.
> 
> "big deal so he has one in his entire career"
> 
> nothing will ever satisfy them.


and of course if he missed it there would already be a million posts on how anti cluth he is. Oh well, anybody in their right mind knew deep down inside Lebron had the ability and it would only be a matter of time.

the anti cluth thing was something the media made up just to get a story out there. Many cavs fans knew the guy has performed time and time again when the game was on the line. he just didnt have many opportuniries to hit a game winner in his young career. Its always good to have doubt and criticism in a young great like Lebron cause they feed off that negative nergy and turn it into positive. They always learn from their mistakes, he has been brilliant in 4ths ever since he had that ONE bad laker performance.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd say it's pretty bad that the Cavs needed overtime, a triple-double and a game winning shot from LeBron to beat the Bobcats in Cleveland, but at least they got the win and LeBron got that monkey off his back.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> I'd say it's pretty bad that the Cavs needed overtime, a triple-double and a game winning shot from LeBron to beat the Bobcats in Cleveland, but at least they got the win and LeBron got that monkey off his back.


Bobcats always give you a battle. Raymond Felton was tearing it up.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

He got a triple-double, shot a high percentage for the game, hit two clutch free throws in the last minute in overtime and capped it all off with a game-winning shot.

Only the biggest hater would show his face tonight.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Impossible! Why didn't he pass it!?!?!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> I'd say it's pretty bad that the Cavs needed overtime, a triple-double and a game winning shot from LeBron to beat the Bobcats in Cleveland, but at least they got the win and LeBron got that monkey off his back.


You're right it was bad. :curse: :curse: 

Tripple double game winning shot isn't that bad though this is after playing 50 minutes. :banana: :banana:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

Merge this ****ing thread NBA mods!!


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

Wade has more than Lebron already, and Lebron just hit his first one

haha


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

ssmokinjoe said:


> Impossible! Why didn't he pass it!?!?!


He passed it at the end of regulation...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What's funny is, he passed up a last second shot to find Flip Murray wide open in the corner who sent it into OT with a game tying 3.

Then the Bobcats figured out Lebron will always pass to the open man so decided to play him straight up and he hit the pull up jumper. 

Both sides of Lebron's "clutchness" on display, willing passer, but also willing to take the big shot if you single cover.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Threads ****ing merged, mother****ers!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Clutch Pass and Clutch Shot. I guess making the right basketball instead of trying to be the hero results in more wins for you're team


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Threads ****ing merged, mother****ers!!!!!!


About ****ing time, ****.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If you don't ****ing swear in your ****ing post, then you don't belong in this ****ing thread!

****!!

Only ******** mother****ers mask. Let the astericks fly *****ES!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Threads ****ing merged, mother****ers!!!!!!


 Don't take credit for ****ing merging the thread, mother****er. I'm clutch when it comes to merging threads


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Threads ****ing merged, mother****ers!!!!!!


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Lebron bleeping James hit a game winner....He's the GOAT..





happy lebron ****ing fans?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Don't take credit for ****ing merging the thread, mother****er. I'm clutch when it comes to merging threads


My ****ing bad, *****!!!


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

:laugh:. I like the original title futuristxen had better.

Awesome game by LeBron.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Don't take credit for ****ing merging the thread, mother****er. I'm clutch when it comes to merging threads



Oh ****, Rawse is pwned.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

37/11/12 + GW 

LeBron's unbelievable.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm pretty sure even a few very crappy players have accidentally made game winners. Let's see him do it consistently, as in more than once. This is a good step in the right direction, hopefully more will come.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Yawn...

Come back when Lebron even sniffs as many game winners as Melo...

Just another reason for [strike]Lebron deepthroaters, (Future's not only the President, he's a client)[/strike] to bask in Bron Bron's greatness.

Please do not attack other posters, label a group of posters negatively, or bait other posters.

- *Premier*


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

LameR said:


> I'm pretty sure even a few very crappy players have accidentally made game winners.


Yeah, Melo's made a bunch of them this season.

*waits quietly*


----------



## matt7 (Jan 17, 2006)

****


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> 37/11/12 + GW
> 
> LeBron's unbelievable.



You ment Atrocious?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What the ****? If this was that ****er Kobe he'd be getting ragged the **** on for shooting ****ing 16/23 at the god damn line.. ****.. way to go Bron :clap:


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Lebron bleeping James hit a game winner....He's the GOAT..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah we're happy, but we know haters will never disappear so whatever...


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*double post*


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Great plays by Lebron at the end of regulation and overtime. Also props to Felton with a great game 30/7/10 and 5 steals. A fun game I couldn't watch.

PS: this is a ****** ****ing thread ****er ***kers. :biggrin:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

arenas809 said:


> Yawn...
> 
> Come back when Lebron even sniffs as many game winners as Melo...
> 
> ...


LeBron James deepthroaters, eh? I expected something better than that. Maybe next time.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron actually accounted for all of the Cleveland pts in overtime.

3-3 fg, 4-4 ft, and 2 assists for 2 three pointers. That's pretty remarkable.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> I'd say it's pretty bad that the Cavs needed overtime, a triple-double and a game winning shot from LeBron to beat the Bobcats in Cleveland, but at least they got the win and LeBron got that monkey off his back.


It beats the heck out of losing to the Bobcats.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ehh.. As much as I love the Bobcats, it's still the Bobcats. But on the other hand, he still made the shot and that's all that matters. So yea, good job LeBron. Don't be a lucky 1 shot wonder though, keep it up.

LOL @ the LeBron groupies acting like he just won a championship.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Maybe the NBA should stop taking stats and just record how many game winners players hit. Apparently, that's the only thing that matters...

































Mother****er.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Lebron played a great game, and I'm glad I got to watch it. When Lebron passed up the shot at the end of regulation I expected to see a thread saying "Bron Chokes", boy would that poster have looked stupid 10 minutes later. Also props to Raymond, he's gonna be better then Deron, you can book it now.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> He passed it at the end of regulation...


**** yeah. That's the ****in Lebron i know and love.

*****es


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Further proof that being "clutch" is completely made up and doesn't exist.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Sample size, *****es.

Over his career, James will convert as many potential game-winners as would be expected by his ability shown during any other part of the game.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

remy23 said:


> LeBron James deepthroaters, eh? I expected something better than that. Maybe next time.


Well I didn't think "sack polishers" or "scrotum refinishers" would be proper.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Lebron's good. end of story.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Amazing game by Lebron.
A triple double and a game winning shot.

What more can you say?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> Well I didn't think "sack polishers" or "scrotum refinishers" would be proper.


I actually think sack polishers is a funny term. **** DAMNIT!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

****! If Shaq_Diesel comes into this thread and officially changes the tally in his sig, I will give him ****ing rep points galore. DO it mother****er!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

Respect, and props to Bron.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I watched the end of this game and Lebron was just Lebron in this game.It was all more of the same.He needs to work on his FT shooting and otherwise he's just tremendous on offense.At the end of regulation he was being tripleteamed on the three point line so he passed the ball to the wide open shooter.He did the same thing on the previous play when the bobcats collapsed on him and Marshall missed a potential gamewinner with noone within fifteen feet of him.

What impressed me was how many times Raymond Felton drove past Eric Snow,Flip Murray and Damon Jones like they were bolted to the floor.I think he hit one trey and from what I saw he must have got the rest of his 30 beating the cavaliers *perimeter defenders *like the proverbial rented mule.If I were the head coach of the Cavaliers as god is my witness I would go Latrell on those guys and squeeze the life out of them until the rest of their bodies moved as well as their feet.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

He got that monkey off his back, watch him break down some more walls.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*



The MAMBA said:


> He got that monkey off his back, watch him break down some more walls.


The monkey being irrational criticism. I have no doubt more will come his way and he'll break that down too.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Yeah we're happy, but we know haters will never disappear so whatever...


I was just messin with y'all..props to Lebron.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> What the ****? If this was that ****er Kobe he'd be getting ragged the **** on for shooting ****ing 16/23 at the god damn line.. ****.. way to go Bron :clap:


Yeah, I don't get it, he's been awful from the line the majority of the second half of the season. Luckily it only meant we had to play 5 more minutes tonight. As long as we get the win.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

lol! he makes one and the cavs fans go bizerk... :rofl:

great to see him do that though. i hope he continues. dont wanna see another "dan marino" out there...


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

I've always been fairly LeBron neutral, but these threads are pushing me toward the side of haterism. Does every failure and success of his have to be used as some kind of ammunition?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

To be honest I don't believe it needed to be made to begin with. But since there was a array of threads stating that LeBron was unable to make game winners or shots in the last 20 seconds. You just had to expect someone to make a thread when he made one.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

Lebron actually makes the correct play when the game is on the line, just like any other time.

Triple-teamed...pass to the wide open man. Left one-on-one, hit the shot.

The idea that it's "not clutch" to pass to a wide open man is beyond ******* ridiculous. It's the pinnacle of idiocy.

Now, "Clutchness" is largely a myth. But ironically, "non-clutchness" is not. I think the best a player can be under pressure is the same way he is in any other situation. But a guy can definitely choke, get worse or not want to shoot.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

EGarrett said:


> Lebron actually makes the correct play when the game is on the line, just like any other time.
> 
> Triple-teamed...pass to the wide open man. Left one-on-one, hit the shot.
> 
> ...


I may be one of the biggest LeBron fans, but he's taken his lumps in the clutch. It's making him better though and he has learned through experience. That bad stretch of games he had really made him grow as a player. Though it's not as bad as some people make it. It's also not at the level of greatness... yet


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The better play was that incredible crosscourt pass at the end of regulation. Great vision by Lebron there to find the wide open Lebron: but somehow the game winner will get more attention


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> The better play was that incredible crosscourt pass at the end of regulation. Great vision by Lebron there to find the wide open Lebron: but somehow the game winner will get more attention


Have the Cavs officially been renamed the LeBrons? :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm still amazed he's not being bashed on over his free throws even during this game.. oh wait, I'm sure he's been bashed all year on that.. still though.. not much mention of it.. I didnt really wanna say it but if this were Kobe with a great game like this, there's still gonna be people pointing out his brutal free throw % in such a great game.. Impressive game for Bron!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHA! 

While LeBron was busy needing overtime to take care of the worst team in the league, Carmelo Anthony was sticking it to the defending champions in crunchtime! That's REAL clutch! Melo is a winner. LeBron is just a statpadder. 

Melo > LeBron


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> I'm still amazed he's not being bashed on over his free throws even during this game.. oh wait, I'm sure he's been bashed all year on that.. still though.. not much mention of it.. I didnt really wanna say it but if this were Kobe with a great game like this, there's still gonna be people pointing out his brutal free throw % in such a great game.. Impressive game for Bron!!


lebron shoots 74% from the line on the season. he shot 70% from the line this game.

yeah it's something he needs to work on. but this game was about average for the season.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> While LeBron was busy needing overtime to take care of the worst team in the league, Carmelo Anthony was sticking it to the defending champions in crunchtime! That's REAL clutch! Melo is a winner. LeBron is just a statpadder.
> 
> Melo > LeBron


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Nevermind Lebron James. How about Raymond Felton? This kid had an incredible game. 30 points (12-21 shooting), 10 assists, 7 rebounds, and 5 steals? Why doesn't he get any love? He's been playing very well for the past few months. For some crazy reason he didn't even get on the all-star game rookie team.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

iverson101 said:


> Nevermind Lebron James. How about Raymond Felton? This kid had an incredible game. 30 points (12-21 shooting), 10 assists, 7 rebounds, and 5 steals? Why doesn't he get any love? He's been playing very well for the past few months. For some crazy reason he didn't even get on the all-star game rookie team.


that move he put on lebron was NASTY!!!

i was laughing, and then lebron hit the game winner... lol


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

iverson101 said:


> How about Raymond Felton? This kid had an incredible game. 30 points (12-21 shooting), 10 assists, 7 rebounds, and 5 steals? Why doesn't he get any love? He's been playing very well for the past few months. For some crazy reason he didn't even get on the all-star game rookie team.


yeah. i think he's the best pg out of his draft class(that includes chris paul). just look at his numbers when brevin knight doesn't play and felton gets the start at pg.

11/16 - 18 points, 10 assists, 5 rebounds, 5 steals
12/19 - 14 points, 9 assists, 6 rebounds, 4 steals
1/13 - 19 points, 6 assists, 8 rebounds, 1 steal
1/28 - 18 points, 13 assists, 4 rebounds, 3 steals
2/11 - 14 points, 8 assists, 6 rebounds, 1 steal
3/21 - 16 points, 13 assists, 7 rebounds, 1 steal
tonight - 30 points, 10 assists, 7 rebounds, 5 steals

i can't wait until he takes over as full time pg and has a healthy team around him.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Hits the game winner and only a few wins away from Clinching the playoffs. Whatever shall all the haters look at now. And will also be one of 4 to ever average 30-6-6. I would say thats a pretty good season for someone that would be a Junior in college.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Anybody know the stat line for Lebron on game-winning/tying shots in the last 10-15 sec?


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Morongk22 said:


> Anybody know the stat line for Lebron on game-winning/tying shots in the last 10-15 sec?


you dont wanna know...


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

pac4eva5 said:


> you dont wanna know...



Why the hell would i ask then....i bet its not as bad as the number you have in your mind


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

****, I'm on that ****ing Haterade. It's one ****ing shot, against the ****ing Bobcats. So far, only one ****ing GW shot.


*****es.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

WTChan said:


> ****, I'm on that ****ing Haterade. It's one ****ing shot, against the ****ing Bobcats. So far, only one ****ing GW shot.
> 
> 
> *****es.


i believe he has 2 in a row... :whoknows:


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

WTChan said:


> ****, I'm on that ****ing Haterade. It's one ****ing shot, against the ****ing Bobcats. So far, only one ****ing GW shot.
> 
> 
> *****es.


Yeah but if he missed it everyone would say the same damn thing....what do you want him to do score 101 points, will that please you....get your head outta your ***, i can understand not liking a player...but seriously grow up


----------



## DJRaz (Aug 20, 2003)

the oddest thing about this made up controversy over lebron's ability to win games is that lebron has already won roughly 39 games for the cavs this season.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

DJRaz said:


> the oddest thing about this made up controversy over lebron's ability to win games is that lebron has already won roughly 39 games for the cavs this season.


Agreed, the cavs would probly would only have won about 14 games w/out lebron and hughes...possibly not scoring a FG in the 4th quarter a couple of games


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

DJRaz said:


> the oddest thing about this made up controversy over lebron's ability to win games is that lebron has already won roughly 39 games for the cavs this season.


Dude, he's only hit one ****ing game-winning shot so the other 38 games don't count. Haven't you read this thread?


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

Like A Breath said:


> Dude, he's only hit one ****ing game-winning shot so the other 38 games don't count. Haven't you read this thread?


Oh yeah thats right games are only decided in the last 15 sec not the other 47+ minutes :biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Like A Breath said:


> Dude, he's only hit one ****ing game-winning shot so the other 38 games don't count. Haven't you read this thread?



LOL, good one :clap: 

Not to menton the dozens of games that he brought the Cavaliers back in the last 5 minutes of the game when they were down and led them to victory. First game winning shot ???????? He's been doing this since his ROOKIE YEAR !!!!

The people at ESPN have not been paying attention. Neither have a lot of NBA fans. Just keep playing 'Bron.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Say Here Now Here Now
Everybody Put Your Hands Up Now

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Air Adam (Dec 28, 2004)

Morongk22 said:


> Oh yeah thats right games are only decided in the last 15 sec not the other 47+ minutes :biggrin:


Well said! The criticism was ridiculous to begin with. I'd rather my team lead by enough points not to need a last-second shot to win...


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

What we are talking about him ? Who is questioning the talent ? you may not like him, you may not accept that GW shot but since it is against bobcats, but could you possibly deny that Monster Triple Double , (37 - 11 - 12) , if you say , "I do" , then you dont know anything about Basketball.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm a fan of Lebron's but i do agree that being clutch _is _ important to being perceived as a great player. Being clutch doesn't only mean hitting the game winner, but also making the plays at the critical times at the end of games to ensure the win. Jordan did it, Kobe continues to do it, and Melo has beeing doing it often this season. 

But to all of you who say that it's only one game for Lebron: how many times does he need to do it before you're satisfied?? How many? Do you wanna set a number? Because if one is not enough then there must be a number in your head that says when it's enough.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*



futuristxen said:


> Lebron Just Hit Your Game Winning Shot!
> 
> What Now Haters! What The **** Now!?


I will watch the reply tonight, if I see there that was supposed a blow by dunk/layup if Carter/Kobe/Iverson were in that situation (like against who) then you will still see me bashing! Wait for me.


----------



## DiceMoney (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL.Vs the lowly Bobcats. This man is still suspect in my book. Anyone could get lucky any day. The guy is big time suspect in my book.


----------



## DiceMoney (Mar 4, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> Ehh.. As much as I love the Bobcats, it's still the Bobcats. But on the other hand, he still made the shot and that's all that matters. So yea, good job LeBron. Don't be a lucky 1 shot wonder though, keep it up.
> 
> *LOL @ the LeBron groupies acting like he just won a championship*.


Do people make a thread of one game winner on any other player. That is the problem with Lebron fans. Whoopty do do, Lebron might be a one hit wonder.


----------



## DiceMoney (Mar 4, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> ****! If Shaq_Diesel comes into this thread and officially changes the tally in his sig, I will give him ****ing rep points galore. DO it mother****er!


A little to excited over one shot vs the lowly Bobcats. LOL.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

DiceMoney said:


> Do people make a thread of one game winner on any other player. That is the problem with Lebron fans. Whoopty do do, Lebron might be a one hit wonder.


Nope. Haters said that he can't hit the GW and he did. Now haters say it's just the Bobcats, or it's just one game yada yada yada. There are only so many opportunities to hit the game winner. Haters know this. So they also know that it gives them more time to bash him. But in the back of their minds, they know he'll make more. Inevitable.



DiceMoney said:


> A little to excited over one shot vs the lowly Bobcats. LOL.


Funny coming from a guy that bashes him 3 posts in a row in the same thread! LOL.


----------



## DiceMoney (Mar 4, 2006)

ssmokinjoe said:


> Nope. Haters said that he can't hit the GW and he did. Now haters say it's just the Bobcats, or it's just one game yada yada yada. There are only so many opportunities to hit the game winner. Haters know this. So they also know that it gives them more time to bash him. But in the back of their minds, they know he'll make more. Inevitable.


I still don't think he is clutch. In the games that I see him. You get this sense the guy don't have it. And mostly in the defense of end, where games are really won. I just don't see it. You guys are setting your self up for being disappointed. Will just have to watch. But Lebron has not proven to much as a cluth player. Especially his defense of mentality. His interviews the guy only settles. I just don't see the heart of a champion in him. I just don't. This thread just gives me more ammo, for this guy.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

DiceMoney said:


> I wasn't cursing and *poof* into my computer. Big difference.


*OUCH. Personal attack.*

Did i strike a nerve?


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

ssmokinjoe said:


> Nope. Haters said that he can't hit the GW and he did. Now haters say it's just the Bobcats, or it's just one game yada yada yada. There are only so many opportunities to hit the game winner. Haters know this. So they also know that it gives them more time to bash him. But in the back of their minds, they know he'll make more. Inevitable.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny coming from a guy that bashes him 3 posts in a row in the same thread! LOL.


"Haters said that he can't hit the GW" does not equal "he will never hit one". Bobcats are the Bobcats, one of the worst teams in the league. Sure he will make more, but before he does so his fingernails will probably fall off from all those bitings and Wade will already win a championship

HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

GoDWade said:


> "Haters said that he can't hit the GW" does not equal "he will never hit one". Bobcats are the Bobcats, one of the worst teams in the league. Sure he will make more, but before he does so his fingernails will probably fall off from all those bitings and Wade will already win a championship
> 
> HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE


I'm a Wade fan too. *High five!*


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

for what its worth, i hope he hits another next game. 2 in a row SHOULD do the trick...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Personally I wish he'd never have to hit another game winner. I'd much rather be up by enough that he'd be on the bench at the end of the game. Let the haters whine, ***** and make up ridiculus arguments to demean him. They will anyway, they are afterall who they are.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*



futuristxen said:


> Lebron Just Hit Your Game Winning Shot!
> 
> What Now Haters! What The **** Now!?


WOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!! LBJ SCORED A GAME WINNING SHOT! WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!

LET'S ALL GO CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:jump: :dogpile:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*



PauloCatarino said:


> WOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!! LBJ SCORED A GAME WINNING SHOT! WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> LET'S ALL GO CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :jump: :dogpile:


lol! futureistxen does look pretty dumb starting this thread...


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

ppl never give up. im the same unless against kobe unless he has scored more than 60. but atleast now i hope ppl will stop criticising him for drawing 3 defenders and passing the ball to open team mates so they hit game winners.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

When I look at those criticism on James , I see that their avatar's is either Kobe or Melo! is this something to do with your personality , especially for those Melo's fan. the Future's Superstar , Best Clutch player in Nba , :biggrin: 

I dont understand why those James haters mock about the winning shot , I mean being clutch, however Those melo fans proud of his shooting game winner ( for this season they say Melo is the best clutch ) , Can someone answer me about it ? Isnt this a paradox ?

*If this is not to something to be proud *, ( something to mock ) *why do you proud of that* ?


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*



notting_hill said:


> When I look at those criticism on James , I see that their avatar's is either Kobe or Melo! is this something to do with your personality , especially for those Melo's fan. the Future's Superstar , Best Clutch player in Nba , :biggrin:
> 
> I dont understand why those James haters mock about the winning shot , I mean being clutch, however Those melo fans proud of his shooting game winner ( for this season they say Melo is the best clutch ) , Can someone answer me about it ? Isnt this a paradox ?
> 
> *If this is not to something to be proud *, ( something to mock ) *why do you proud of that* ?


 :eek8:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*



notting_hill said:


> When I look at those criticism on James , I see that their avatar's is either Kobe or Melo! is this something to do with your personality , especially for those Melo's fan. the Future's Superstar , Best Clutch player in Nba , :biggrin:
> 
> I dont understand why those James haters mock about the winning shot , I mean being clutch, however Those melo fans proud of his shooting game winner ( for this season they say Melo is the best clutch ) , Can someone answer me about it ? Isnt this a paradox ?
> 
> *If this is not to something to be proud *, ( something to mock ) *why do you proud of that* ?


i think ur full of ****. have u not read any of my posts??? ive got like 5 just on the last 2 pages...

straight discrimination!


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*



futuristxen said:


> Lebron Just Hit Your Game Winning Shot!
> 
> What Now Haters! What The **** Now!?



:djparty::jump::allhail::twave:




:nah:


:rbanana::dpepper::jump::dogpile::wave::cthread:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*



GoDWade said:


> :djparty::jump::allhail::twave::rbanana::dpepper::jump::dogpile::wave::cthread:


that party is crackin!


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

Yeah Let's Celebrate! Yeah! Where's Bron Bron At?


----------



## jamestheking (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

so what ?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*



pac4eva5 said:


> lol! futureistxen does look pretty dumb starting this thread...


I didn't start this thread. The thread I started was entitled Change your ****ing sig sha_diesel. The fun police thinks some of you may need a trip down ****ing town.

As far as it only being one shot and only being against the bobcats--who gives a ****ing ****? The only people who care about this clutch non-clutch bull**** are puff the magic dragon lived by the sea types living in jackoff delusions to fallen idols of yesteryear, that most of them were too young to see--it's like how when we were kids talking about how great hank aaron or babe ruth was. It's ****ing bull****. You live here, and you live now. Bear witness and have some fun.

And I agree with the sentiment that his pass to flip murray was really the play. It may have only sent the game to overtime, but it was an insanely good pass. He juked out four out of five players of the bobcats defense on that play, and it was a money play.

Also the way Raymond Felton was tearing through the Cavs defense, at that point in the game, the Bobcats were better than their record. Open mind open mind.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

You **** id , you will never accept that right ? for pac4eva5, just go back and read them.. I know what I am saying .. 

By the way, thanks futurixsten , great message..


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*



notting_hill said:


> You **** id , you will never accept that right ? for pac4eva5, just go back and read them.. I know what I am saying ..
> 
> By the way, thanks futurixsten , great message..


yeah great message

why criticize Lebron's game?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I'm glad to see Lebron hit one, but let's not get carried away. 

For all those who act like "clutchness" doesn't exist, I've only this to say: 

Lebron has *melted down* in some fourth quarters this year. Absolutely melted down. That's a problem. 

It's silly to the fourth quarter is the only quarter that matters. The great teams almost always take a lead into the fourth. And it's also silly to think the Cavaliers would be anywhere without Lebron. But it's also silly to say that there is no such thing as being clutch as an excuse for Lebron's meltdowns - there's a difference between mediocrity and a meltdown. Lebron's fourth quarter play has been troubling at times this season, and that is ok to admit. Does it mean he isn't clutch? No, not necessarily. He is a third year player that is way ahead of the curve. I think he'll be just fine in the fourth as his career develops, and tonight may have been that starting point, and I hope it is. 

But don't make excuses for the guy. Meltdowns in the fourth for a franchise player aren't acceptable, and hopefully he put an end to that tonight.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*



futuristxen said:


> I didn't start this thread. The thread I started was entitled Change your ****ing sig sha_diesel. The fun police thinks some of you may need a trip down ****ing town.
> 
> As far as it only being one shot and only being against the bobcats--who gives a ****ing ****? The only people who care about this clutch non-clutch bull**** are puff the magic dragon lived by the sea types living in jackoff delusions to fallen idols of yesteryear, that most of them were too young to see--it's like how when we were kids talking about how great hank aaron or babe ruth was. It's ****ing bull****. You live here, and you live now. Bear witness and have some fun.


Watch the potty mouth. :naughty:


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*



GoDWade said:


> yeah great message
> 
> why criticize Lebron's game?


Dont get it twisted and say that Lebron fans dont criticize or even recognize that he has ****** in his armor. This thread was started to answer his critics that say that he doesn't make the clutch shot. He made one. And the haters still can't acknowledge it without throwing as many ifs, ands and buts into the mix as they can.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Not withstanding this shot LeBron is quickly becoming the best player in the league.....sorry Kobe! Kobe Bryant is known as a pure scorer while LeBron is known as a playmaker; however, Lebron seems to be able to score at the same rate as Kobe while also dropping 7-10 rebounds and 6-10 assist.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> While LeBron was busy needing overtime to take care of the worst team in the league, Carmelo Anthony was sticking it to the defending champions in crunchtime! That's REAL clutch! Melo is a winner. LeBron is just a statpadder.
> 
> Melo > LeBron



Truths.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I didnt believe until i saw it with my own eyes... :worship: 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-QXgNSO2ylA"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-QXgNSO2ylA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

ralaw said:


> Not withstanding this shot LeBron is quickly becoming the best player in the league.....sorry Kobe! Kobe Bryant is known as a pure scorer while LeBron is known as a playmaker; however, Lebron seems to be able to score at the same rate as Kobe while also dropping 7-10 rebounds and 6-10 assist.


Great post, I am looking for the word , but finally I found. *Not Withstanding.. * :clap:


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

while lebron has melted down in like 3 FREAKIN GAMES this seasonin the fourth...so has every other superstar. and he has delivered more times than not...plus i recall kobe hitting a gamewinner last year, and his fans going nut. who was the gamewinner against??? take a wild guess


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont think people hate Lebron as much as they hate the numerous Cavs trolls that bait these boards. You know who you are.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*

wow, 9 pages of hate and homerism


good read.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*



futuristxen said:


> I didn't start this thread. The thread I started was entitled Change your ****ing sig sha_diesel. The fun police thinks some of you may need a trip down ****ing town.
> 
> As far as it only being one shot and only being against the bobcats--who gives a ****ing ****? The only people who care about this clutch non-clutch bull**** are puff the magic dragon lived by the sea types living in jackoff delusions to fallen idols of yesteryear, that most of them were too young to see--it's like how when we were kids talking about how great hank aaron or babe ruth was. It's ****ing bull****. You live here, and you live now. Bear witness and have some fun.
> 
> ...


Props for reference to the FUN POLICE. They were the best.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> Lebron has *melted down* in some fourth quarters this year. Absolutely melted down. That's a problem.


I disagree. Even the best players are bound to have bad quarters, and random distribution suggests that some of those bad quarters will happen to be fourth quarters. Just because some choose to label bad fourth quarters as "melt-downs" and bad other quarters as "bad quarter, that stuff happens" doesn't actually make it more significant.

If it were a systematic thing, there might be something to investigate there, but it certainly hasn't been anything like systematic. He's had a few bad fourth quarters, just as he's had a few bad first, second and third quarters. He's also had some huge fourth quarters.

Saying "clutch doesn't exist" isn't making excuses for LeBron. Some of us have believed it long before this "James isn't clutch" meme began. And it's not an unfounded belief; there are both logical and statistical reasons to believe that "clutchness" is not a skill/ability. Most of the reason to believe it comes from desire to see nobility (or deficit of character) in the drama of close finishes.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

game winning shot for LBJ?

hey, better late than never. :clap:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Morongk22 said:


> Yeah but if he missed it everyone would say the same damn thing....what do you want him to do score 101 points, will that please you....get your head outta your ***, i can understand not liking a player...but seriously grow up


Never. I ****ing love hating on Lebron.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

wow.

lebron hit one.

hooray.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

This whole debate is pointless. Either nobody has been paying attention in LeBron's career, or fans have short memories. I can remember many big shots at the ends of games, and other big plays, going all the way back to LeBron's rookie year. And people here act like those never happened? I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone.

What about the big fadeaway jumper at the end of the game in Chicago, with Michael Jordan watching? If I recall correctly, he scored 10 points in less than two minutes to seal that game.

And let's not forget this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QduiB_seVUc&search=lebron jersey

I certainly haven't. Some of you apparently have. That's as close as you can come to single-handedly winning a game in the final minute.

The point is that LeBron has made many big plays at the ends of games so far in his NBA career. The only reason this comes up is because biased people are selective about what evidence they will accept.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

DiceMoney said:


> Do people make a thread of one game winner on any other player.


Carmelo Anthony fans do.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*



GoDWade said:


> Yeah Let's Celebrate! Yeah! Where's Bron Bron At?


He's got Brandy naked and bent over a counter.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Nevus said:


> This whole debate is pointless. Either nobody has been paying attention in LeBron's career, or fans have short memories. I can remember many big shots at the ends of games, and other big plays, going all the way back to LeBron's rookie year. And people here act like those never happened? I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone.
> 
> What about the big fadeaway jumper at the end of the game in Chicago, with Michael Jordan watching? If I recall correctly, he scored 10 points in less than two minutes to seal that game.
> 
> ...


Not only that but this is the third shot he has hit at the buzzer... the other 2 were both 3's to send it to overtime.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Good for him, I hope he uses this and remembers how good it feels. Maybe it'll spark somethin.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Nevus said:


> This whole debate is pointless. Either nobody has been paying attention in LeBron's career, or fans have short memories. I can remember many big shots at the ends of games, and other big plays, going all the way back to LeBron's rookie year. And people here act like those never happened? I feel like I'm in the Twilight Zone.
> 
> What about the big fadeaway jumper at the end of the game in Chicago, with Michael Jordan watching? If I recall correctly, he scored 10 points in less than two minutes to seal that game.
> 
> ...


You'd think that if your team is down by 1 with less than 15 seconds to go and you get a steal that leads to the go ahead basket and then the rebound and the basket that seals the win that'd be considered clutch. However, folks only seem to count them if you take the final shot of the game. I can't see how this play wouldn't have been considered a game winning basket. But as always haters only view things one way, and it is the way that contributes to their argument.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> yeah. i think he's the best pg out of his draft class(that includes chris paul).


I don't agree, Raymond's put up some great numbers, but his TEAM is again the doormat of the league.

Chris Paul took a doormat and helped turn them into a playoff potential team in one season.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

My concern is why a step back jumper when you have like 10 seconds left to work with? While that shot look like Jordan in 97 final game 1 on Russell, Bodcats doesnt provide the help defense that Jazz could on Jordan if he decided to go all the way on Russell, James at the age of 21 makinga stepback jumper? And I dont recall Jordan settling for a designated step back jumper when he was young and have lots of time to work with the ball. This just justified me one more time that he will never win a championship as a first option in his life.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

John said:


> My concern is why a step back jumper when you have like 10 seconds left to work with? While that shot look like Jordan in 97 final game 1 on Russell, Bodcats doesnt provide the help defense that Jazz could on Jordan if he decided to go all the way on Russell, James at the age of 21 makinga stepback jumper? And I dont recall Jordan settling for a designated step back jumper when he was young and have lots of time to work with the ball. This *just justified me one more time that he will never win a championship as a first option in his life*.


ummm...because he took a step back jumper to win a game??? tell that to MJ and kobe


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

John said:


> My concern is why a step back jumper when you have like 10 seconds left to work with? While that shot look like Jordan in 97 final game 1 on Russell, Bodcats doesnt provide the help defense that Jazz could on Jordan if he decided to go all the way on Russell, James at the age of 21 makinga stepback jumper? And I dont recall Jordan settling for a designated step back jumper when he was young and have lots of time to work with the ball. This just justified me one more time that he will never win a championship as a first option in his life.


Over-analyzed.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

duncan2k5 said:


> ummm...because he took a step back jumper to win a game??? tell that to MJ and kobe


He was doing it against some scub. When a similiar situation occour against great defenders in the playoffs, I can be sure that he couldnt even get the shot off cleanly.

Also, remeber James was in the smiliar situation against Kobe where he failed to make the shot. Kobe was playing to James's right to force a left hand move by James but I am be sure that the more Kobe plays James, the better he can defend him. I would say after a couple more of "figure him out game defensively" games, Kobe could just play him straight up.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

John said:


> He was doing it against some scub. When a similiar situation occour against great defenders in the playoffs, I can be sure that he couldnt even get the shot off cleanly.
> 
> Also, remeber James was in the smiliar situation against Kobe where he failed to make the shot. Kobe was playing to James's right to force a left hand move by James but I am be sure that the more Kobe plays James, the better he can defend him. I would say after a couple more of "figure him out game defensively" games, Kobe could just play him straight up.


...and great offensive players learn to adjust to their defenders as well. 

But James could never do that because he's like, what, last in the league in scoring??


----------



## DiceMoney (Mar 4, 2006)

John said:


> My concern is why a step back jumper when you have like 10 seconds left to work with? While that shot look like Jordan in 97 final game 1 on Russell, Bodcats doesnt provide the help defense that Jazz could on Jordan if he decided to go all the way on Russell, James at the age of 21 makinga stepback jumper? And I dont recall Jordan settling for a designated step back jumper when he was young and have lots of time to work with the ball. *This just justified me one more time that he will never win a championship as a first option in his life*.


Like I said in another thread. Lebron needs killers around him to ever be a Champ. He doesn't have the kiler in him. And he will need some defensive players to add, to make up for his defense.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I just don't get it John. You just say more and more nonsense year after year. LeBron has taken people to the basket time after time in these situations. What always happens is that then the defense collapses on him. The way it was played yesterday they didn't come out to guard him so he raised up for the jump shot (don't really think of it as a stepback, but so what if it was). He hit the shot. Yes, I agree that he needs more good players around him as did Shaq (with Kobe), Duncan (with Robinson and now with Parker and others). It is the nature of the game, heck even Jordan needed Pippen. To expect LeBron to do it alone is arrogant and frankly a bit stupid.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

lebron doesn't need "killers" around him...he needs a good team...and one that plays defense. and to the guy before who said that lebron shot over a bum and he can't shoot over a good defender...he has been doing it all season...all his career. he sees the best defender every night...or he wont score 31 a game. and i recall him hitting a big shot over tayshawn prince last year with couple seconds to go (but i think they lost in OT). he can shoot over anyone...but he usually knows the difference between a good shot and a bad one. when last have u seen lebron get his jumper blocked? ive seen t-macs jumper blocked from bowen, kobe's blocked from bowen and artest. i dont recall seeing lerbons jumper blocked by anyone. maybe a layup, not a jumper. im not saying he NEVER got it blocked, i just dont recall.

and one more pet peeve i have. haters say lebron never hit a gamewinner in high school. look at his hich school record...not much of a sample size in the losses was it? how many of those losses came down to the last shot? thank you


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

John said:


> My concern is why a step back jumper when you have like 10 seconds left to work with? While that shot look like Jordan in 97 final game 1 on Russell, Bodcats doesnt provide the help defense that Jazz could on Jordan if he decided to go all the way on Russell, James at the age of 21 makinga stepback jumper? And I dont recall Jordan settling for a designated step back jumper when he was young and have lots of time to work with the ball. This just justified me one more time that he will never win a championship as a first option in his life.



Because he wanted to make sure that he took the last shot. Game was tied up, so make or miss he had to make sure there wasn't any time on the clock. By taking the pull up he was able to keep an eye on the clock longer, and he easily got the space he needed for what is essentially a 15 footer. If you want to see some Lebron layups to win the game, go back and check the Milwaukee game that I think Nevus posted.

Your concerns are ill founded.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

C'mon Futurixten, you know he wasn't concerned.


----------



## DiceMoney (Mar 4, 2006)

The OUTLAW said:


> I just don't get it John. You just say more and more nonsense year after year. LeBron has taken people to the basket time after time in these situations. What always happens is that then the defense collapses on him. The way it was played yesterday they didn't come out to guard him so he raised up for the jump shot (don't really think of it as a stepback, but so what if it was). He hit the shot. Yes, I agree that he needs more good players around him as did Shaq (with Kobe), Duncan (with Robinson and now with Parker and others). It is the nature of the game, heck even Jordan needed Pippen. To expect LeBron to do it alone is arrogant and frankly a bit stupid.


But as the future GOAT. He is supposed to be able to do more with less. And I think the fact, but in Lebron's game. I think he will need more help than Jordan. Or Tim Duncan. Tim Duncan affects the game defensively, way more than Bron will ever do. But Tim Duncan is helped by Ginobili and Parker cause Duncan at times doesn't have the full takeover ability like a Jordan. Shaq needed a guy that could close out games down the strech cause he is freethrow weakness. Jordan was the killer in all aspects, defense, offense, clutch. Lebron to me just has offense. But lacking defense, and clutch. I know that same baloney arguement that clutch don't exist, but it does. Is like a spirit. Like Reggie Miller, Wade, Billups, Kobe, Jordan. I even see that in Ginobili, Cassel. Even Horry. Is like the fact that you like to take those shots,and want too. I see Lebron a to much of a K.G. Or even a Chirs Webber in this situations. But will see, but I just don't see him being the Future GOAT. And he has a tattoo, imprint "Chosen One"


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

how can you deduce that lebron will never impact the game defensively by watching him play in the NBA at 18, 19, and 20??? and each year he has improved defensively. he actually has average defense now. i hate to hear ppl say a young player would never improve...its just like when they were saying he would never get a jumper because he doesn't have the work ethic other players to to become better. that he only plays for the show. ive never seen a showman try to improve every aspect of his game. and he doesn't need someone to close games for him...he needs ppl who can blow the game out for him. in other words...he needs better teammates who can play defense, so they don't have to worry about taking a shot to win the game. and clutch does exist...but just because someone isn't MJ clutch in his third year doesn't mean they will never be. look at iverson...no one ever...EVER game him flak for not hitting a gamewinner in his FIRST 8 YEARS in the league. he was never labeled a choke, but here is lebron is his third year (coming out of high school nonetheless), has already hit 3 or 4, but yet they still bash. go figure


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

DiceMoney said:


> But as the future GOAT. He is supposed to be able to do more with less. And I think the fact, but in Lebron's game. I think he will need more help than Jordan. Or Tim Duncan. Tim Duncan affects the game defensively, way more than Bron will ever do. But Tim Duncan is helped by Ginobili and Parker cause Duncan at times doesn't have the full takeover ability like a Jordan. Shaq needed a guy that could close out games down the strech cause he is freethrow weakness. Jordan was the killer in all aspects, defense, offense, clutch. Lebron to me just has offense. But lacking defense, and clutch. I know that same baloney arguement that clutch don't exist, but it does. Is like a spirit. Like Reggie Miller, Wade, Billups, Kobe, Jordan. I even see that in Ginobili, Cassel. Even Horry. Is like the fact that you like to take those shots,and want too. I see Lebron a to much of a K.G. Or even a Chirs Webber in this situations. But will see, but I just don't see him being the Future GOAT. And he has a tattoo, imprint "Chosen One"


Get that GOAT bull**** out of you head right now. You keep bashing that as the basis of your arguement. It's too easy of a subject to pick apart. There is no defense against it unless someone has a crystal ball. Judge the man on being 30/7/7 at 21 years of age. Judge the man for being able to run the offense of his team as a 6'8" G/F. Judge the man for games won and games lost. Judge him for his defense or lack thereof. **** that GOAT arguement. It's stupid to argue either way becuase the guy is only in his 3rd year as a pro. The only reason you don't wanna judge him as a 21y.o. 3rd year pro is because you're gonna have to concede that he is a terrific player for his age and experience.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Who's the boss now,Tony Danza?!!

You ****ing guinea greaseball ***!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Props to Lebron! Good stuff to hear! :clap: 




Now come to LA........ :meditate: :meditate: :meditate:


----------



## CyPher3 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*



futuristxen said:


> Lebron Just Hit Your Game Winning Shot!
> 
> What Now Haters! What The **** Now!?


lets see if it takes him another 3 years to hit the game winnig shot again. lol


----------



## CyPher3 (Dec 18, 2005)

ssmokinjoe said:


> Get that GOAT bull**** out of you head right now. You keep bashing that as the basis of your arguement. It's too easy of a subject to pick apart. There is no defense against it unless someone has a crystal ball. Judge the man on being 30/7/7 at 21 years of age. Judge the man for being able to run the offense of his team as a 6'8" G/F. Judge the man for games won and games lost. Judge him for his defense or lack thereof. **** that GOAT arguement. It's stupid to argue either way becuase the guy is only in his 3rd year as a pro. The only reason you don't wanna judge him as a 21y.o. 3rd year pro is because you're gonna have to concede that he is a terrific player for his age and experience.


good s*** man! :clap:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh yeah

Come to LA .......you god damn mother****ing son of a ***** !!! :biggrin: 

Peer pressure is a mother****er


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How humorous, one game winning shot and some act like Cleveland won the championship. Lets see him do that more consistently. Luckily or unluckily for the cavs, they have such a crappy team they will be in a lot of close games. Kudos to Bron though he did his thing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> How humorous, one game winning shot and some act like Cleveland won the championship. Lets see him do that more consistently. Luckily or unluckily for the cavs, they have such a crappy team they will be in a lot of close games. Kudos to Bron though he did his thing.


Nobody is acting like they won the championship. You just wait until Lebron actually wins a championship with Cleveland. Then you'll see some serious going bananans. All this was, was the release of like 3 months of bull**** about Lebron not being clutch. He's proved it so many diffrent ways that he can make the plays at any point in the game--but some still wanted a game winning shot. Well there you have it.

The reaction wouldn't be nearly as ****ing animated if it weren't for all the ****ing **** talking that people talk about Lebron.

It's the exact same thing that happens with Kobe and his threads. Haters post bull****, then when Kobe proves haters wrong, you think Kobe fans are going to let that slide? **** no.

You've got it all twisted if you think people are dancing in the streets with this. They're just saying. Shut your ****ing face uncle ****er--that sort of thing, to the **** talkers.

And like half of you forgot to curse in your posts. The **** is wrong with you? That was like the second major thread of this thread. And you all dropped it like a cat with no paws.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Nobody is acting like they won the championship. You just wait until Lebron actually wins a championship with Cleveland. Then you'll see some serious going bananans.


Lebron James will never win a championship with the Cleveland Cavaliers.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Lebron James will never win a championship with the Cleveland Cavaliers.



You told him!

wait...


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

what brought you to that conclusion nostradamus?


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> Lebron James will never win a championship with the Cleveland Cavaliers.


Ok Mrs. Cleo. :eek8:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The Truth said:


> You told him!
> 
> wait...





duncan2k5 said:


> what brought you to that conclusion nostradamus?





The MAMBA said:


> Ok Mrs. Cleo.


It's quite easy to see, in fact.

In 2006, 2007 and 2008, the Cavs won't be championship contenders. LBJ is good an all, but i can't see the Cav's brass surrounding him with sufficient talent to overcome the Pistons or the Heat.

So, i'll go right ahead and say the Cavs won't win it all in the next 2 and a half years.

Then, the Shaq Factor will come into place. You are a larger-than-life basketball player who just can't seem to get it done with your team. The money is good, but there's something more out there. It has to be. 

I predict that LBJ will end up in a team like LA or NY, or even Chicago before he gest his first ring.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

hell, at the beginning of 2004 i would have bet my life that billups would never win the championship...i would have been dead


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> hell, at the beginning of 2004 i would have bet my life that billups would never win the championship...i would have been dead


Chauncey Billups is not Lebron James.

Try again.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

man you are so far gone...how old are you? you obviously dont get what im trying to say. i give up on you


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> man you are so far gone...how old are you? you obviously dont get what im trying to say. i give up on you


Man, i don't "get what you are trying to say" since February 2005.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Chauncey Billups is not Lebron James.


And Billups is not Magic Johnson.

What was your point?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> And Billups is not Magic Johnson.
> 
> What was your point?


Read post #161 in this thread.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Read post #161 in this thread.


I did. Your post didn't seem to make any sense as a response, so I'm asking for clarification of your one-liner.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> I did. Your post didn't seem to make any sense as a response, so I'm asking for clarification of your one-liner.


1- FruityVixen said something like "wait till LBJ wins a championship with Cleveland";

2- I stated i don't think LBJ will ever win a championship WITH Cleveland;

3- Kid said something like "and i've never though Billups would ever win a ring" or something;

4- So i said Billups is not Lebron James.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> 1- FruityVixen said something like "wait till LBJ wins a championship with Cleveland";
> 
> 2- I stated i don't think LBJ will ever win a championship WITH Cleveland;
> 
> ...


Right, thanks for summarizing the post history. Now, can you elaborate on #4, instead of just repeating it?

#3 seemed to be a point that situations can change swiftly and very few people thought Billups and the Pistons would be champions, prior to that season. Your response doesn't really seem to address that, unless you mean that Billups is the only player in history who will ever be in a quick turn-around situation to win a title.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Right, thanks for summarizing the post history. Now, can you elaborate on #4, instead of just repeating it?


I don't know why you are stretching this, but i'll play along...

#4: Chauncey Billups is a good PG. But he is no great player (and by "great" i mean a franchise one). The fact that he was in an championship Piston squad bares litle importance for me. If the championship Pistons had an healthy Baron Davis, or a steve Nash, or a Jason Terry, etc., the story would be the same.

Chauncey Billups is not Lebron James: he was NEVER though as of being a probable G.O.A.T.. This year, CB played with 3 All-stars. Nothing to joke about. the Pisons squad is THAT good and THAT tight. No team would go crazy as to dispute CB. Throw millions his way. Turn his head and his mind. CB is repleaceble.

LBJ is a franchise player. He's in the spotlight. He must win. I don't think it will be in Cleveland.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

You see , it is not importatnt to make that last shot, are you happy now that he scored 19 last quarter point , 36 points 7rebounds 8 asists 3 blocks 2 steals, and cavaliers win ...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> I don't know why you are stretching this, but i'll play along...


Because I didn't understand your point and you didn't explain it until now.



> Chauncey Billups is not Lebron James: he was NEVER though as of being a probable G.O.A.T.. This year, CB played with 3 All-stars. Nothing to joke about. the Pisons squad is THAT good and THAT tight. No team would go crazy as to dispute CB. Throw millions his way. Turn his head and his mind. CB is repleaceble.
> 
> LBJ is a franchise player. He's in the spotlight. He must win. I don't think it will be in Cleveland.


Okay. Now I understand your point, though I don't know that I agree with it. I agree that Billups wasn't under the same pressure to leave and go seek his fortune elsewhere, but that doesn't mean that Cleveland can't be a candidate for putting in place a piece or two that makes everything click, like it did for Detroit.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

notting_hill said:


> You see , it is not importatnt to make that last shot, are you happy now that he scored 19 last quarter point , 36 points 7rebounds 8 asists 3 blocks 2 steals, and cavaliers win ...



0:41 82-91	LeBron James makes driving layup
0:36	Paul Pierce lost ball (LeBron James steals)	82-91 
0:17 82-94	LeBron James makes 25-foot three point jumper

:wave:


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

You see this was the last shot :clap: 

*0:17 82-94 LeBron James makes 25-foot three point jumper*

For those Cavaliers Fan :cheers:


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't know if he'll win a championship in Cleveland or somewhere else. I don't even know if he'll ever will one. There are a lot of factors involved and a lot of things have to go right in order for him to win one anywhere.

It's a shame that he needs to be judged at a different standard than everyone else. People seem to wanna set the bar for him to reach as GOAT. Anything less and he's a failure. Such an easy stance for a critic to take. _Be the GOAT or fail._


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

ssmokinjoe said:


> I don't know if he'll win a championship in Cleveland or somewhere else. I don't even know if he'll ever will one. There are a lot of factors involved and a lot of things have to go right in order for him to win one anywhere.
> 
> It's a shame that he needs to be judged at a different standard than everyone else. People seem to wanna set the bar for him to reach as GOAT. Anything less and he's a failure. Such an easy stance for a critic to take. _Be the GOAT or fail._


I wouldn't be upset if he was close :banana:


----------



## DiceMoney (Mar 4, 2006)

PauloCatarino said:


> Lebron James will never win a championship with the Cleveland Cavaliers.


Yeah, he might never win a Champioship, his spirit is miles away from it. As of know.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Nobody can predict how long Detroit, Miami, and the top teams out west will stay on top. Free agency and money and salary cap will control that. The biggest difference between this Cavaliers team and the last 10 years Cavaliers' teams is that they now have a GM who seems to have a clue. I'm not saying that getting Damon Jones was any kind of genius move, but he has helped a little. And Donyell MArshall, Larry Hughes, and Flip Murray have all shown that they can help a team to win games. I think Danny Ferry (in less than 1 year on the job) has already proven to be a much better GM than Jim Paxson. The Cavaliers are about 1 solid draft pick and 2 solid free agent moves away from being a serious contender. Nobody knows what will happen.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

ssmokinjoe said:


> I
> It's a shame that he needs to be judged at a different standard than everyone else. People seem to wanna set the bar for him to reach as GOAT. Anything less and he's a failure. Such an easy stance for a critic to take. _Be the GOAT or fail._


Yeah, the kid must be judged in a different standard.

Who the heck told him to 
a) wear #23;
b) put that awfull, *edited* tatoo on his back????

Lebron James had since day 1 a column in ESPN comparing his rookie year to others of Legends...
And a guy who considers himself "the chosen one" MUST deliver, or he is just making a mockery of himself...


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

DiceMoney said:


> Yeah, he might never win a Champioship, his spirit is miles away from it. As of *know*.


:rofl:


----------



## DiceMoney (Mar 4, 2006)

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> :rofl:


That guy doesn't have that fire. I know noone see's it. Cause you are in denial. But the guy is just playing with his skills and his size. But not with heart.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yeah, the kid must be judged in a different standard.
> 
> Who the heck told him to
> a) wear #23;
> ...


Yeah. You tell 'em.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

DiceMoney said:


> That guy doesn't have that *fire*. I know noone see's it. Cause you are in denial. But the guy is just playing with his skills and his size. But not with heart.


I would hope he doesn't have a STD.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

DiceMoney said:


> LOL.Vs the lowly Bobcats. This man is still suspect in my book. Anyone could get lucky any day. The guy is big time suspect in my book.


 best post in this thread


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yeah, the kid must be judged in a different standard.
> 
> Who the heck told him to
> a) wear #23;
> ...


BTW, there's a story behind the Chosen1 tat. Also there's a story behind the #23 that he wears.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Change Your ****ing Sig Shaq_diesel!*



CyPher3 said:


> lets see if it takes him another 3 years to hit the game winnig shot again. lol


 Its clear you have subjective eyes as there was a post in here showing otherwise not to long ago.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Man, i don't "get what you are trying to say" since February 2005.


come on brother...get it together, you know better. i meant that no one would have predicted billups or sheed or anyone on the pistons would win in 2004. the same way they came out of nowhere to win a championship, Lebron can. and i agree...ppl purposely set the bar for Lebron high, just so they can say he failed. in that case, if melo doesn't win a championship he sucks (after all he IS better than bron, RIGHT???). if wade doesn't win a championship he is a loser. if chris bosh doesn't make the playoffs in his third season he sucks, can't be a leader, and is overrated. dumb game, right? i know


----------



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

Game winners or no game winners, I guarantee that in the playoffs he is going to cause some opposing coaches some sleepless nights. I also have the feeling that he is going to take his game to another level in the playoffs and into the kind of play that wins playoff games.

If he goes for 40 plus in a playoff game, which is realistic, as he will be on the court 45 plus minutes per game, the Cavs are gonna be in the game, with a chance.I don't think there are really any smaller defenders in the East right now capable of stopping him from exploding in the playoffs and giving the Cavs a chance.

I don't care about game winners right now. The Cavs are gonna be in the playoffs thanks to him - game winners or not and I wanna watch him lead his team at the highest level of pressure!

Game winners don't mean as much in the NBA than leadership does in my opinion.


----------

